# Goat polio



## GoatsRfun (Jan 3, 2018)

My 7 week pregnant doe had a severe case of goat polio two weeks ago. We treated her with thiamine and banamine and she was up and eating by evening. She lost her vision, it’s come back partway but she still bumps into things. She won’t drink, so I’m drenching her twice a day, up to 1000cc’s warm water each time. It’s cold out so she’s in the barn (by herself because the others aren’t nice to her) but she seems to be laying around a lot. What else can I do for her? Do I continue with the thiamine? If so, how much? If the kids are dead, how long before they pass? How long does blindness last? Thanks for any help!


----------

